# Fehlkauf oder was soll ich tun?



## MitchJanssen (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe mir eine Geforce 5600 mit 256MB gekauft und bin sehr entäuscht.
Hatte oder habe noch eine Geforce 4 Ti4200 mit 64 MB.
Die neue Karte ist nichts schneller wie die alte Ti4200.
Habe alle neuen und alten Treiber ausprobiert aber "NICHTS"...
Jetzt frage ich mich ob ich die Geforce FX 5600 verkaufen und mir eine Radeon 9600 dafür kaufen soll?
Möchte eine Karte die schneller wie die Ti 4200 ist.

Noch eine Frage:
Was kann ich noch für die Geforce Ti4200 64MB verlangen? ist ein Jahr alt.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Fabian (5. Dezember 2003)

Ja, hol dir die Radeon 9600 - aber PRO. Sonst ist der unterschied zwischen diesen zwei auch nicht groß zu merken, afaik.

Für die Ti bekommst du max. 100 € - soviel hab ich vor knapp drei Wochen für eine neue bezahlt.


----------



## blubber (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi  MitchJanssen,

du bist quasi ein weitere Kunde, der auf die "hinterhältige" Verkaufsstrategie von Nvidia reinfiel, nach dem Motto "Steht ja FX drauf, kann also net schlecht sein" 
Nungut, jedenfalls würde ich keine ATI 9600 reinkaufen, denn der Unterschied zu deiner Ti4200 ist jetzt auch nicht so überdimensional. Der "Sprung" kann ruhig etwas größer sein, eine 9700 PRO (falls du noch eine ergatterst) oder 9800. Abhängig natürlich von deiner CPU. Wenn du irgendwas um Athlon 2000+ rum hast würde ich gleich die Ti4200 drin lassen.

bye


----------



## MitchJanssen (5. Dezember 2003)

*Klingt ja nicht so gut*

Na ja.... Das ist ja nich gerade aufbauend....
Ich habe einen Athlon XP 1400+ der aber mit 1522MHz läuft.....
Wollte nur etwas mehr Performance für ein Paar Spiele rausholen....
Denn wenn ich mir eine neue CPU kaufe dann müßte ich auch ein neues Board haben.... und dann noch die Grafikkarte.... 
Ich verkaufe beide Grafikkarten und von dem erlös werde ich mir eine neue kaufen...
Mehr ist vom Geld her nich drin....

Ja, es stimmt bin echt auf Nvidia reingefallen...... echt miese Marketingtricks....


----------



## blubber (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

na also, wenn du einen athlon xp1400 hast, dann lastet der nichtmal deine Ti4200 aus. Eine schneller Grafikkarte würde also so gut wie nichts bringen.

bye


----------

